# First time In Open and Graduate Novice



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

And we did not fair too badly for the first time back in the ring in a year (almost). 

In Open we were looking at a 180 and then a certian dog NQ'd herself when she realized she did not have enough speed to clear the broad jump and stuck a foot down in the middle of it. 

We got the first leg of Graduate Novice with a 184.5 and a 2nd place ribbon,. Of 10 dogs, only 3 q'd. The rest DQ'd on mistakes, not points. 

In both, Atka retained her stays. THAT is a huge worry so I was pleased. 

She works well outside the ring warming up, but in the ring she lags which is an indication of stress. She also disconnects from me between exercises. To that end we are going to go to places she feels stressed and work with lots of positives so being in a stressful (and noisy) environment is not so stressful. 
We are also going to make the walk between exercises an exercise itself. 

What I need to "explain" to her is that if she pays attention and focuses on the job at hand, the stress isn't stressful (replaced by concentration on work). 

Next trial is May 13 (Friday.. the 13th... yeah.. I know.. LOL).

So, Now Atka is "Flaglerhaus Atka, CGC, CD and one leg Graduate Novice"


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Did she drop on recall? I know you were worried about it and it was a KILLER at our trial this weekend. By far the biggest NQ'er in Open A and B.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

She drops on recall. I just wanted it flashier. I have been told the biggest NQ'er is the DOR. She drops. I just want it faster. Her NQ was a foot down in the middle of the BJ. We completed every other exercise including the OOSS. 

She stresses in the ring (this is not new). I have all the dog you could ask for at the gate, I take off her leash, hand it off, and she starts stressing (and lagging and going slow). She responds.. but not quickly which is a sure sign of stress. 

We just have more work to do and, if I can find them, unsanctioned matches. I think I need to do some more work in training that is less encouraging to her... more like showing (not dropping my hand to help her come up to me on outside turns in the right turns and the Figure 8 etc.). I think the issue is handling differently in the ring (different from training) and her stressing in crowds (she always has because she was NOT well socialized when she was under 6 months old.. and that will haunt us forever).


----------

